# Kid playing in the park..C&C always welcomed



## c_pass (Oct 22, 2012)

Caught this kid loving life in the park... C&C always welcomed

Image 1







Image 2


----------



## amolitor (Oct 22, 2012)

These are awesome.

Unsettling, but awesome. The small child placed in the large frame, with all the flat black shapes, apparently carefree. Unsettling. Powerful.


----------



## c_pass (Oct 22, 2012)

amolitor said:
			
		

> These are awesome.
> 
> Unsettling, but awesome. The small child placed in the large frame, with all the flat black shapes, apparently carefree. Unsettling. Powerful.



Thanks!!!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 22, 2012)

These are really nice.  I love the muted colors and that light is just amazing! I just wish more of his right arm was in the first shot.  That is all I think I can add.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 22, 2012)

amolitor said:


> These are awesome.
> 
> Unsettling, but awesome. The small child placed in the large frame, with all the flat black shapes, apparently carefree. Unsettling. Powerful.



I am just curious what you mean by unsettling?  I am just trying to get into your head with this one.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 22, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > These are awesome.
> ...



I get a strong sense of a child alone, playing innocently, in the dying light of evening. The dark shapes of the trees in the foreground give a sense of foreboding weight, here. It could be read without a sense of the ominous too, I think, but having seen it and grasped it WITH that sense of dying light/alone/unprotected/looming black shapes, I can't get my mind around it any other way now.


----------



## CorrieMichael (Oct 22, 2012)

WOW!  I love these! &#9829;


----------



## kathyt (Oct 22, 2012)

amolitor said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



Got it.  Yeah, I could see that especially if he was standing still and looking up or something.  Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## janineh (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## 651stp (Oct 22, 2012)

great capture! i wish i could of shot a moment like this!


----------



## c_pass (Oct 22, 2012)

kathythorson said:
			
		

> These are really nice.  I love the muted colors and that light is just amazing! I just wish more of his right arm was in the first shot.  That is all I think I can add.



Thanks


----------



## c_pass (Oct 22, 2012)

CorrieMichael said:
			
		

> WOW!  I love these! &hearts;



Thanks!


----------



## c_pass (Oct 22, 2012)

651stp said:
			
		

> great capture! i wish i could of shot a moment like this!



Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 23, 2012)

The body positioning on #1 ruins it for me;it PALES in comparison to #2, which is  a *VERY solid photo*. Nicely seen!


----------



## c_pass (Oct 23, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> The body positioning on #1 ruins it for me;it PALES in comparison to #2, which is  a VERY solid photo. Nicely seen!



Thanks alot!


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Oct 23, 2012)

No. 2 s an excellent picture. However, the areas on the outside of the two framing trees don't add much to it -- you might think if some cropping from the horizontal sides.


----------



## c_pass (Oct 23, 2012)

irfan.in.tx said:


> No. 2 s an excellent picture. However, the areas on the outside of the two framing trees don't add much to it -- you might think if some cropping from the horizontal sides.



Thanks alot! 

I do have version of #2 cropped in, I just wanted to show two different view on the images in this post.


----------

